# cut&bulk



## Tman (Oct 8, 2014)

What's up brothas?  Just for advice. . 

What do you think is a good user bulk an cutter?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 8, 2014)

I know a guy named user. Smart fella


----------



## Tman (Oct 8, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I know a guy named user. Smart fella


well you could say advanced user.. lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2014)

What's your cycle history


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 8, 2014)

This one is making my head hurt....


----------



## Tman (Oct 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's your cycle history



test e 500 - 1000mg wk

deca 300-600wk

sustanon 500 - 1000mg wk

Dianbol 50mg a day for 4wks

I've done 3 bulk cycles with them 3 compounds well I threw in test prop for about 6wks.  I blasted this last time with 34-36 wks.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 8, 2014)

You did an 8 month blast?


----------



## Paolos (Oct 8, 2014)

Thats a hell of a blast your organs must be screaming for a break.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

So since ur blasting im guessing ur cruising as well. Whens the last time u cruised and how long did u cruise for and at wat mg? Thats wat we need to know first. Your health and longetivity is wat u need to worry about first.


----------



## Tman (Oct 9, 2014)

Paolos said:


> Thats a hell of a blast your organs must be screaming for a break.



I've been off for 3 months now..


----------



## Tman (Oct 9, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> So since ur blasting im guessing ur cruising as well. Whens the last time u cruised and how long did u cruise for and at wat mg? Thats wat we need to know first. Your health and longetivity is wat u need to worry about first.


I blasted 1 g wk for 3 months.  Cruised for 750 mg  a wk for 2 months an the remaining 500mg a wk.. test e for 3 months then sustanon for the remaining time ..


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tman said:


> I blasted 1 g wk for 3 months.  Cruised for 750 mg  a wk for 2 months an the remaining 500mg a wk.. test e for 3 months then sustanon for the remaining time ..



bro that's not really a cruising dose. A cruising dose is usally something along the lines of hrt or trt. like 150-300 mgs a week. but everyone cruises differently, but the less mg u cruise then the harder the next blast will hit u, and u wont have to go as high on the mg of test.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

So assuming you want to run a bulk then a cut try this:

Weeks 1 thru 12
Sustanon 1g/wk
Npp 600 per week

Weeks 1 thru 3 repeat weeks 10 thru 12
Humalog insulin 10iu post workout 3 x per week
Metformin 250mg 2x per day on non slin days

Weeks 1 thru 6
Anadrol 100 mg per day

That's the bulker. You should put on about 30lbs in 12 weeks. The majority will come from the slin. If that's new to you read up on how to and ask questions. We have a bunch of experienced slin users here.

Cruise for 4 weeks on the sust at 250 mg

For the cutter
Week  1 thru 16
Sustanon 500 mg per week
Tren enanthate 750 mg per week
weeks 1 thru 6
Anadrol 100 mg per day
Weeks 15 and 16
Halotestin 20mg per day

bottom out the calories on the cutter. You won't lose a scrap of muscle with the tren and test and especially the drol.  The halo at the end will dry you the hell out and you will be hard as a rock.

That's a long process to get thru but with a great diet it would be transformative to say the least.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> So assuming you want to run a bulk then a cut try this:
> 
> Weeks 1 thru 12
> Sustanon 1g/wk
> ...




do u think 8 weeks out from ending his cut cycle he shoud switch to short esters? or no. I know most people do that when they are getting ready for a contest. Proviron will also hardened him up as well, if he cant get his hands on halo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> do u think 8 weeks out from ending his cut cycle he shoud switch to short esters? or no. I know most people do that when they are getting ready for a contest. Proviron will also hardened him up as well, if he cant get his hands on halo.


Well he didn't mention a contest. So assuming there isn't a set date I just offered him a template to work off of. 

Also since no contest and no pct staying on the Sustanon would be fine. If bloating is an issue on the cutter that's a sign to reign in the diet. Probably cut the carbs back slightly. Or he needs to up his aromasin. 

Personally I hate short esters. Fukk pinning eod! Oh wait except test no ester. That shit is bomb.

Proviron could be a nice addition throughout the entire cut cycle at 50mg. Hell proviron is just good anytime. I don't use it much unless I am going away with the wife for a weekend and wanna sling some ropes.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well he didn't mention a contest. So assuming there isn't a set date I just offered him a template to work off of.
> 
> Also since no contest and no pct staying on the Sustanon would be fine. If bloating is an issue on the cutter that's a sign to reign in the diet. Probably cut the carbs back slightly. Or he needs to up his aromasin.
> 
> ...



True bro he didn't mention a contest, but yea proviron is the shit and its great. He could also throw in some winny at 50-75mg a day. winny is another great oral.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well he didn't mention a contest. So assuming there isn't a set date I just offered him a template to work off of.
> 
> Also since no contest and no pct staying on the Sustanon would be fine. If bloating is an issue on the cutter that's a sign to reign in the diet. Probably cut the carbs back slightly. Or he needs to up his aromasin.
> 
> ...



**** yea pinning sucks everyday. Have u ever pinned test suspension that shit u have to pin every 10 hours to keep the levels elevated in ur blood!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> **** yea pinning sucks everyday. Have u ever pinned test suspension that shit u have to pin every 10 hours to keep the levels elevated in ur blood!!


Yeah I mentioned test no ester. Quick chemistry lesson...
TNE refers to test with no ester in oil (a solution)
Test suspension refers to test with no ester in water (a suspension)

Steroid hormones are lyophilic and will only stay in suspension in a fat.

I typically will use TNE pre-workout. It has a usual half life depending on the individual of about 224 minutes. I did cycle it once for 6 weeks. Did two pins per day with 25mg per inject. That was wild. But never again. I was pinning quads glutes calves pecs delts biceps and triceps. Even hit traps once. Don't ever do that btw lol

You mentioned winny in the other post. I used it once alone at 50mg and once at 25 stacked with 25mg dbol and 50 var. Alone I will not repeat. My SHBG is high already. With winny my joints turned to glass.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh god. Pinning in traps is terrible. I did it more than once. Worst spot.....


----------



## Tman (Oct 9, 2014)

I like the cutter.. but I also heard bad things about Humalog.  ( is that true) what other options can I use other then Humalog.? I never used Npp are the result better than deca? An if no; where about can I "experiment" with this inslin at?


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah I mentioned test no ester. Quick chemistry lesson...
> TNE refers to test with no ester in oil (a solution)
> Test suspension refers to test with no ester in water (a suspension)
> 
> ...





Yea winny is known for that horrible side and that is the feeling of ur joints constantly hurting! the side sucks but wat winny does to u is great! And yes I knew the different of test no ester and test suspension.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tman said:


> I like the cutter.. but I also heard bad things about Humalog.  ( is that true) what other options can I use other then Humalog.? I never used Npp are the result better than deca? An if no; where about can I "experiment" with this inslin at?




Bro if u have never done insulin, I would really think about jumping on that if I was you. Insulin is dangerous and can kill u if u don't know wat u r doing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

Tman said:


> I like the cutter.. but I also heard bad things about Humalog.  ( is that true) what other options can I use other then Humalog.? I never used Npp are the result better than deca? An if no; where about can I "experiment" with this inslin at?


Well there are the fear mongers with slin for sure. Using log is safer if you are prepared. You get a spike around 40min to one hour and a second around 1.5 hours.  Can you eat 100 carbs in one sitting? 10g carbs per iu of slin is the starting point. You won't go hypo doing that unless you are unprepared.

I prefer npp over deca. Less bloat, shorter half life so recovery starts sooner. Even with my trt I go back to coming off nandrolone sucks.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well there are the fear mongers with slin for sure. Using log is safer if you are prepared. You get a spike around 40min to one hour and a second around 1.5 hours.  Can you eat 100 carbs in one sitting? 10g carbs per iu of slin is the starting point. You won't go hypo doing that unless you are unprepared.
> 
> I prefer npp over deca. Less bloat, shorter half life so recovery starts sooner. Even with my trt I go back to coming off nandrolone sucks.



that the scary thing about slin is u have to make sure u get ur carbs in and that u have carbs around u when they are needed. ive been thinking about using slin, but can injecting slin give u diabetes? do u know wat I mean?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> that the scary thing about slin is u have to make sure u get ur carbs in and that u have carbs around u when they are needed. ive been thinking about using slin, but can injecting slin give u diabetes? do u know wat I mean?


It can decrease insulin sensitivity which is why I limit to 3 times per week for 2 or 3 weeks at a time. Plus the Metformin will reduce bloat and restore sensitivity.

I suggested he do some reading on it rather that retype what's already been posted. But yeah glucose tabs on hand. Graham crackers. Those gel things. Etc...


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 9, 2014)

OP is a retard.

I'm all for big dosages..for the right folks.

OP is not one.

And how can you NOT know what is good bulking/cutting compounds??

Barely any research is needed for that consensus..


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> It can decrease insulin sensitivity which is why I limit to 3 times per week for 2 or 3 weeks at a time. Plus the Metformin will reduce bloat and restore sensitivity.
> 
> I suggested he do some reading on it rather that retype what's already been posted. But yeah glucose tabs on hand. Graham crackers. Those gel things. Etc...



+1

Too much fear mothering and anecdotes.

However, I want my waist as tight as possible, so I'll never use insulin.


----------



## Tman (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well there are the fear mongers with slin for sure. Using log is safer if you are prepared. You get a spike around 40min to one hour and a second around 1.5 hours.  Can you eat 100 carbs in one sitting? 10g carbs per iu of slin is the starting point. You won't go hypo doing that unless you are unprepared.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer npp over deca. Less bloat, shorter half life so recovery starts sooner. Even with my trt I go back to coming off nandrolone sucks.



yes deca sucks but I love the stuff... are there any alternatives in bulking compounds? I want to try Npp now!!!


----------



## Tman (Oct 9, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> OP is a retard.
> I'm all for big dosages..for the right folks.
> 
> OP is not one.
> ...



Well I know the compounds so that's not an issue I can re word the original post to:  "what's a good bulk cycle an cutter?"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

Tman said:


> Well I know the compounds so that's not an issue I can re word the original post to:  "what's a good bulk cycle an cutter?"


It's really more diet related. You can bulk and cut on whatever you want. I have cut on npp. I have bulked on tren.


----------



## Tman (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's really more diet related. You can bulk and cut on whatever you want. I have cut on npp. I have bulked on tren.


Thats kind of what I was wanting to know! !  I was also leaning towards primobolan e  have you experimented with that?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2014)

Tman said:


> Thats kind of what I was wanting to know! !  I was also leaning towards primobolan e  have you experimented with that?



I have no use for Primo. I compete in powerlifting.  Plus I'm not rich.  Plus I don't like getting ripped off. Unless you have a seriously trustworthy source don't ever buy primo. You are asking to get ripped off. They will sell you eq or test e marked up to a ridiculous amount.  I would rather just run tren.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yea bro real primo is hard to find, like pillar of balance said, expect to get ripped off


----------



## Tman (Oct 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have no use for Primo. I compete in powerlifting.  Plus I'm not rich.  Plus I don't like getting ripped off. Unless you have a seriously trustworthy source don't ever buy primo. You are asking to get ripped off. They will sell you eq or test e marked up to a ridiculous amount.  I would rather just run tren.



Well yea in that case not a good idea but I do my own brewing an the main man seems real good  on powders everybody  that used  were amazed..lol


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well brother if u thinks it legit then go for it. Ive heard grest things about legit primo


----------



## Tman (Oct 9, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> Well brother if u thinks it legit then go for it. Ive heard grest things about legit primo



I might.. what have you cycled?


----------



## bigdog6693 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pretty much everything except insulin, or growth hormone. I dont cycle now i stay on year round


----------



## Tman (Dec 2, 2014)

bigdog6693 said:


> do u think 8 weeks out from ending his cut cycle he shoud switch to short esters? or no. I know most people do that when they are getting ready for a contest. Proviron will also hardened him up as well, if he cant get his hands on halo.



 What's up brotha,

 Just ed running back through this if I did switch to a short Ester.
would I still sick with the same mg, or bump down a notch?


----------

